
Show HN: Makerlog, stay motivated while making side projects - sergiomattei
http://getmakerlog.com
======
sergiomattei
Hi HN!

I just launched the private beta for getmakerlog.com, a simple task log that
keeps you motivated while building side projects. Makerlog works by logging
what you've done and providing stats like streaks that keep you motivated to
ship, ship, ship! Also, it integrates right in your workflow with support for
GitHub, Trello, and your custom webhooks.

It is currently invite-only, however below is a special link for HN'ers to try
it out:
[https://getmakerlog.com/begin?code=vAUgsoQP](https://getmakerlog.com/begin?code=vAUgsoQP)

I hope you find it useful, and I'm looking forward to your feedback!

